# Wallhogs Unresponsive Customer Service



## billyray1usa (Nov 11, 2009)

I placed an order using a professional account with wallhogs.com last week. I paid extra for expedited shipping. After seven days, my order sits in stasis -- no status changes. I have emailed and left voicemails with their customer service department. No response.

Anyone else have any experience with these people? I have sent them about $550 dollars and they seem to have fallen off the face of the earth.


----------



## billyray1usa (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, after I posted to this site I got a call back from a service rep. Not necessarily in response to the post -- I think they just finally got around to responding. The lady I talked to was nice. At first she said that my product was scheduled to ship yesterday, but would not go out until the next day due to the US Post Office Veteran's Day closure. A little while later she called back and offered to ship my order via UPS at no extra charge, since the post office was closed.

My main complaint was that I could not get an answer on the phone or a call back from voicemail or reply to email in a timely manner. They did eventually get back with me. Below is the email I received from Wallhogs a little while ago explaining the delay, as well as refuting some of my claims which seem to have been slightly exaggerated :mrgreen:

The vinyl is due to arrive tomorrow. Hope they look good!

=====================================================

William,

    We are contacting you in response to your comments placed on The Photo Forum.  We are automatically notified once any comments on forums are posted and normally review the situation.  We have also reviewed your order and find it was shipped on-time per our normal production times.  Several comments in your posting, however have us concerned.  

    First, you state you paid for expedited shipping, which was not the case.  Per your order, which you can review in the My Account area under the View My Orders option, you selected our standard USPS Priority 3 Day shipping.  Also, you state you order was sitting there with no status change for seven days, when indeed it had received three status changes, plus a fourth yesterday:


November 4th - "Approved Pending Processing" once order was received
November 5th - "Approved Pending Customer OK" once proofs were uploaded for your review
November 5th - "Approved Pending Ship" once you approved the proofs
November 11th - "Shipped" once your order shipped
     Per our FAQ section our reusable Photo-Tex product requires a five business day turnaround, not to include the customers approval process.  Hence, you order was scheduled to ship on Wednesday, November 11th and did actually ship on-time.  We even upgraded your shipping to UPS 2nd Day Air at no extra charge due to USPS not working on the Veteran's Day holiday.

    As for answering your calls and emails, we service several thousand photographer partners across the U.S. and Canada, as well as our direct customers - approximately 350 phone calls per day, as well as over 400 emails/day, and more at this time of year due to the Christmas Season.  At times, depending upon volume, it may take us several hours to respond to a voicemail or email.  In order to provide quicker responses Wallhogs would require more personnel and communications equipment, which as a businessman you would understand, the costs for these increases would need to be passed on to our customers.

    We would appreciate a thread post alerting users of what we provided you and in addressing the comments, that were in fact, exaggerated.  We did provide you with the exact service stated within our FAQ section (proof approvals within 24 hours and production/shipment of prints within the specified amount of time).

    We will not post a reply to this thread for 48 hours, in order to provide you the opportunity.

    Thank you for your time and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact us.

Sincerely,
Wallhogs Marketing Team

(p) 877-900-4647
(f) 866-501-4881
2217 Longview Dr.
Greensburg, PA.  15601


----------

